# wglCreateContext Failed: Das Pixelformat ist ungültig



## Huelpi (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Java 3D...naja, besser gesagt ein Freund von mir.

Und zwar habe ich ein 3D-Programm geschrieben, dass bei mir einwandfrei läuft. 
Bei vier von fünf Gruppenmitgliedern (das gesamte Projekt ist eine Teamarbeit) läuft das Programm auch ganz normal. Nur bei einem tritt immer nach dem Starten folgender Fehler auf.

wglCreateContext Failed: Das Pixelformat ist ungültig

Die 3D-Darstellung funktioniert bei ihm also gar nicht. Er hat auch schon alles, was mit Java / Java3D zu tun hat, komplett neu installiert. Angeblich hat er das Programm auch auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern getestet und überall denselben Fehler.
Da ich ein ziemlicher Anfänger bei Java3D bin, kann ich mit der Fehlermeldung leider gar nichts anfangen und weiß daher nicht, wo ich nach einem Fehler suchen könnte...falls er denn überhaupt bei mir liegt.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir ein wenig weiterhelfen könntet.

Danke und Grüße
Der Huelpi


----------



## Casi (1. Jun 2005)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem zwischen Java3D und den ATI Catalyst Bidlschirmtreibern. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten dies zu umgehenen.

Erstens: Die Java3D Engine mit DirectX Unterstüzung installieren (da es nur die OpenGL Variante betrifft).

Zweitens: In den Catalyst-Treiber-Einstellungen unter OpenGL auf Kompatibilität gehen und bei Tiefe des Z-Puffers auf 16 Bit klicken.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

Grüße Casi


----------



## Huelpi (1. Jun 2005)

Ok danke, Problem gelöst   

Grüße
Der Huelpi


----------



## BorisDieKlinge (28. Apr 2006)

Servus,

ich hab das gleiche Problem... 

Allerdings hab ich die DirektX Java JDK installiert, und konnte im ATI Catalyst die Option 16Bit Z-Buffer unter Open GL nich einstellen nur "Forced 24Bit- Z-Buffering" kann ich anklicken!

und ich hab immer noch ein Weise Applet!! was soll ich tun??


----------



## BorisDieKlinge (11. Mai 2006)

Lösung: 
Für ATI readeon Karten das Tewak Tool "RadLinker" vom I-net ziehen und isntallieren, das kann eine 16-Bit Z buffer erzuwungern werden! Und es Funzt..


----------

